# HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt :)



## Per4mance (2. Juni 2011)

*HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

meine 5850 hat schon ne weile ab und zu mal gerattert. nach nem leichten klapps aufs gehäuse war das weg. seit heute ging das rattern nicht mehr weg egal ob ich den lüfter berühre und kurz anhalte - nichts hat geholfen.


jetzt hab ich im inet den tipp gelesen nen 1 cent stück auf den lüfterpropeller zu kleben. das hab ich jetzt gemacht und die karte is wieder flüster leise.






nur frag ich mich wie lang das silberne Gewebeklebeband hält so das sich das cent stück löst und durchs gehäuse fliegt. habs schon ne großes stück genommen und sauber hingedrückt nur weiss ich nicht wie warm  das wird oder wie stark die fliehkräfte sind.

is auch nur ne übergangslösung bis ich nen anderen kühler+ lüfter draufschraub.


*Nachtrag: *jetzt war ruhe aber auf einmal hats dann doch wieder angefangen. schein wohl glück zu sein mit dem cent stück -.-


weiss nur noch nicht welcher. er sollte nicht mehr wie 30 euro kosten und kein brocken sein


----------



## marvinj (2. Juni 2011)

Schau dich mal auf alternate.de nach passenden lüftern
ich glaube aber nicht, dass das cent stück runterfliegt, der lüfter dreht so schnell und es klebt ja in der mitte das das net abgeht
Außerdem wird es an dem lüfter selbst kaum mehr als 50grad warm wegen des lufteinzuges.... Mach dir mal keine gedanken


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

Hm, blöd. Referenzkühler ? Oder ein Hersteller-Eigenkonstrukt ?

Zwecks Kühler:
LINK
Hat noch gut Reserven für OC .

Im PCGH-Preisvergleich gibt's den evtl. ein paar Euro günstiger...


----------



## Per4mance (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

is standart design . und bis gestern wars ja nie nen problem ausser ganz selten wo eben der klapps aufs gehäuse geholfen hat 


hab das ding wo du empfohlen hast bestellt für 25 euro bei amazon +6 euro expressversand 


btw so wie ich das gelesen hab brauch bei der ersten montage keine WLP is das richtig ?


----------



## Tobucu (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

btw so wie ich das gelesen hab brauch bei der ersten montage keine WLP is das richtig ?

So wie aus sieht ist die Wärmeleitpaste vormontiert. Gpu reinigen und neuen Kühler einfach montieren.


----------



## Keygen (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

kleb immer mehr 1 cent stücke, bis es leise ist, wenn nicht reisst du alle raus und kaufst dir ein lüfter mit^^


----------



## Tobucu (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *



Keygen schrieb:


> kleb immer mehr 1 cent stücke, bis es leise ist, wenn nicht reisst du alle raus und kaufst dir ein lüfter mit^^


  
Ja nee is klar.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

Oder mach ein Startup daraus: Grafikkartenlüfter-Auswuchtservice!


----------



## Per4mance (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

naja nen versuch wars wert. bei anderen hats anscheinend geholfen 

gibt noch ne wildere anleitung mit kabelbindern und ner stecknadel das war mir aber zu heikel bzw hab ich das auch net ganz verstanden.


hab mir heut schon überlegt den lüfter der karte abzustecken und nen 120er 800rpm slipstream mit kabelbindern draufzuspannen wusset dann nur net ob die kühlleistung reicht und habs dann auch verworfen falls die karte abraucht 


naja jetzt mit dem Twin Turbo sollte es wieder ne weile reichen bis im winter ne neue GraKa rein kommt


----------



## Per4mance (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

hab jetzt den twin turbo drauf is auch schön leise. ich hör nur noch das leichte rauschen der 2 140er und des 200er caselüfter.


hab nur 1 kühlkörper nicht draufgebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da wos rot eingekreist ist is so nen kleiner spannungswandler oder so und die auflagefläche is so winzig da hat der kleber nicht gehalten.

weiss jetzt nur nicht wie wichtig das ist weil in nem youtube video hat einer da nix draufgemacht aber bei der anleitung von hardwareoverclock.com haben die was draufgeklebt. 

die anleitung wo beim kühler dabei war galt nur für die 4890 -.-


denk mal das wird nicht viel ausmachen oder ?


----------



## X Broster (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

Unbedingt draufmachen!
Das ist der SpaWa für die digitalen Ausgänge. Da muss einer drauf. Ansonsten nimm irgendetwas was doppelseitig klebend ist, zB. Fotoecken.


----------



## Per4mance (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

jo dann probier ich mal was da noch geht weil man sehr schwer rankommt weil der kühlkörper komplett montiert ist -.-

heißkleber geht nicht? ^^ ansonsten hoff ich nen wärmeleitkleber zu bekommen


naja bis zum wochenende muss es noch ohne gehen. hab grad bei der abrbeit viel zu tun und unter der woche keine nerven mehr für sowas


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *



Areos schrieb:


> jo dann probier ich mal was da noch geht weil man sehr schwer rankommt weil der kühlkörper komplett montiert ist -.-
> 
> heißkleber geht nicht? ^^ ansonsten hoff ich nen wärmeleitkleber zu bekommen
> 
> ...


 Bei Heißleim hast du 2 Szenarien zur Auswahl
1. Du röstest den SpaWa mit der heißen Flüssigkeit bevor er ...
2. ... überhitzt weil Heißleim isoliert und du gleich gar keinen Kühler drauf machen brauchst


----------



## Per4mance (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: HD5850 Lüfter rattern mit 1 cent stück & Klebeband gefixt *

ja das mit dem heißkleber war mir eig. klar . wollts nur mal versuchen 


ne ich schau ob ich nen wärmeleitkleber herbekomm. wir haben hier nen elektronikfachhändler.


werd das aber erst am WE fixen. bis danhin muss es gehen hab sowieso gute temps und gute caselüftung. im idle cpu 33 °C und graka 35°C


----------

